# Uber Tax Summary, when? :)



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi there,
When can we expect to have access to our tax summary? I’ve done heaps UberEats but no tax summary yet!


----------



## Wayne-C (Jan 3, 2021)

Tax Summery is only for if you have a Car or a Motorcycle If you Have a Pushbike/Ebike Than Tax summery Isn't needed or used


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> Hi there,
> When can we expect to have access to our tax summary? I've done heaps UberEats but no tax summary yet!


In-app advice:

('Help' then 'Account and Payment' then 'Taxes' then 'I have another tax question' then 'Australian tax FAQ's' then 'What documents will I receive from Uber?')

What documents will I receive from Uber?

You can download your trip invoices, invoices for services provided by Uber, weekly payment statements, monthly and annual tax summaries from your partner dashboard. This is designed to help with your tax management, but you are nevertheless responsible for maintaining your own records and we recommend you consult your tax advisors for specific advice for your circumstances.

...

Take me to my tax summary


----------

